# Gloat:  8 last words



## FanMan (Nov 2, 2014)

So my daughter wanted to show my wife and I a new antique/junk shop she'd found... cool place but nothing really interesting, there was a box of lathe bits but I didn't need them, so we stopped at another shop on the way home.  Saw a plastic box labeled "last word, $20.00"... inside were eight #711 Last Word indicators, all mounted in fixtures that were obviously from some kind of production setup.  Had to recheck the label to be sure, then thought maybe $20 apiece, but no, I got all 8 for $20... the guy asked me what they were, he had no idea (the best kind of seller!).  Asked if I was a machinist ("no, I just make things"), "you got machines at home?", yes, "can you make something like a firing pin for a rifle?", "sorry, no, I don't have a lathe." (guy seemed sketchy, didn't want to go there).

Anyway, a couple of the indicators don't seem to work, probably gunked up or maybe it's the fixtures they're in, but the others are fine.  Since the cheapo Chinese DTI I bought last year to tram my mill seems to have rusted up already, the timing here was perfect.


----------



## xalky (Nov 2, 2014)

Even if only 1/2 of them work, you made out like a fat cat!


----------



## Andre (Nov 2, 2014)

That's a great deal!!!

Keep the fixtures in tact, don't scrap them. I'm sure they will find a use in your shop somehow.


----------



## hman (Nov 3, 2014)

8 last words?

OK ... but which one is the LAST word? )


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 3, 2014)

Very nice deal


----------



## fastback (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice find can never have too may of these things.

Paul


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 3, 2014)

please don't take this the wrong way, but,

:yousuck:


----------



## chips&more (Nov 3, 2014)

Could you please tell us the name and address of that junk shop. So we could lecture the owner and make sure it doesn’t happen again. :nuts:


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 3, 2014)

If you feel guilty , you could send one my way. :roflmao:
















   Just joking by the way.


----------



## markknx (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice score. if only one worked you did good. if none worked you could still have made your money back selling the lenses, and fingers on line.


----------



## Alan Douglas (Nov 4, 2014)

When I saw the "8 last words" I thought "He who dies with the most toys wins."  8 words.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 4, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> please don't take this the wrong way, but,
> 
> :yousuck:



^^^ What he said. ^^^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcostello (Nov 5, 2014)

He who gets to take His tools WITH Him really wins! :think1:


----------



## Glmphoto (Nov 9, 2014)

I remember dropping those last time I was in Connecticut...... Please feel free to return them to me.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 9, 2014)

mcostello said:


> He who gets to take His tools WITH Him really wins! :think1:




I have never seen a hearse with a trailer hitch!:whistle:


----------



## mcostello (Nov 10, 2014)

There's got to be a way!:think1::ups:


----------



## hman (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, you might be able to persuade 'em to bury your favorite lathe along with you ... but getting 3 phase power hooked up will be a real bear :thinking:


----------

